# SlideShowPro Export plugin for Lightroom



## Richard Earney (Dec 3, 2007)

Hi Todd Dominey has just released a Lightroom Export plugin for his SlideShowPro, which is a full featured Flash Component ideal for displaying Photography.

http://slideshowpro.net/products/slideshowpro/slideshowpro_for_lightroom


----------



## ButchM (Dec 4, 2007)

Hey Richard,

Have you tried it out yet? I have been keeping an eye on the development of the plugin and am very interested. However, I am in over my head with Christmas print orders right now and can't afford any distractions. If you know what I mean .....


----------



## jcmedeiros (Dec 6, 2007)

*Slideshow Pro 1.0 and Slideshow Pro Director*

Hey,

Just to let you know I bought both of these products yesterday. So far they are working very nicely. I built a very simple sample gallery to test them out this AM and had a reasonably good handle on how they worked by the end of the day.

You can see some results of this 8 hour learning expedition here:

http://jcmphoto.com/SSPro_Test/


I'm sure being so new they'll be problems but I am quite impressed with it. Especially the content Manager Slideshow Pro Director.


----------



## DonRicklin (Dec 6, 2007)

Nice work, Jay. Thanks for sharing. The Slideshow Pro looks like a worthwhile investment.

Don


----------



## pilot18 (Dec 6, 2007)

I have also downloaded and installed in LR.  After checking your sample gallery, I am wondering....how did you get the copyright info on your pics?  Also, how did you disable the double-click to download full size photo?  Did you do these by hand?

I did not see these 2 options in my Slideshow for LR.  I requested them in the Slideshow Pro forums, for future programming.

For my use, if one has to do these 2 things by hand, times maybe 3'-4' for a proposed gallery, it would become very cumbersome very quickly.  I really like the look and feel of SSP, and am hoping these options become features very quickly.


----------



## DonRicklin (Dec 6, 2007)

I don't know about the Double CLick disable, but this is Flash, so can't do that anyhow, AFAIK.

As to the Copyright, you fill in the Copyright field in Metadata in the Library, can be done with a Preset on import or post import, and then check 'Add Copyright Watermark' on Export. 


Hope this helps,

Don


----------



## jcmedeiros (Dec 6, 2007)

pilot18 said:


> I have also downloaded and installed in LR.  After checking your sample gallery, I am wondering....how did you get the copyright info on your pics?  Also, how did you disable the double-click to download full size photo?  Did you do these by hand?
> 
> I did not see these 2 options in my Slideshow for LR.  I requested them in the Slideshow Pro forums, for future programming.
> 
> For my use, if one has to do these 2 things by hand, times maybe 3'-4' for a proposed gallery, it would become very cumbersome very quickly.  I really like the look and feel of SSP, and am hoping these options become features very quickly.




The Copyright is done from the IPTC "Copyright" field on the photos' metadata. Because SSPro Director allows you to upload files from any source, I simply exported the copyright watermarked images to a folder and uploaded them to an album.

You can easily deactivate the linking of flash images to prevent downloading via RMB using Albums/Settings/Links/"No Links Populated" in SSPro Director.

Using SSPro for Lightroom to generate you galleries, you can edit the images.xml file and remove the "link= " column.


----------



## Craig M (Dec 7, 2007)

I have been a long time fan of Slide Show Pro.  One of the biggest stumbling blocks was a way to streamline it into my workflow.  The lightroom plugin is the best $1' investment I have made this year.  

There is a thread on the SSP forum that discribes how to permanently remove the "link=" at the source so you don't have to do it for every show or for those who don't have director: http://forums.slideshowpro.net/viewtopic.php?id=8681


----------



## Craig M (Dec 7, 2007)

Oh and I guess that was my first post.

Cheers!


----------



## Fotoguy (Dec 8, 2007)

Craig M;43'5 said:
			
		

> I have been a long time fan of Slide Show Pro. One of the biggest stumbling blocks was a way to streamline it into my workflow. The lightroom plugin is the best $1' investment I have made this year.
> 
> There is a thread on the SSP forum that discribes how to permanently remove the "link=" at the source so you don't have to do it for every show or for those who don't have director: http://forums.slideshowpro.net/viewtopic.php?id=8681


 
Hi Craig

With regards to streamlining SSP into your workflow...

I have a client who would like me to integrate this gallery into their existing website. They want me to supply the gallery so that it will sit over the existing corporate branded background they use. 

ie: The SSP gallery interface will consist of just the nav and photos. The content area around the photos should be transparent so their existing web page background will show through this.

It would be really helpful if you (or anyone else) who is using this plugin could tell me if this is possible please?


----------



## theturninggate (Dec 8, 2007)

Fotoguy,

Typically, it's not possible to set the gallery background of a Flash gallery to transparent. However, you can include code outside the gallery to visually enhance the rest of the page. My personal gallery uses MonoSlideshow, rather than SlideShowPro, but have a look at it to get an idea of what I mean about placing visual elements outside the boundaries of the Flash component.


----------



## Craig M (Dec 11, 2007)

Fotoguy;437' said:
			
		

> Hi Craig
> 
> With regards to streamlining SSP into your workflow...
> 
> ...


 
You can edit the html file after creating the slideshow and use whatever "branded" site template your client uses. You can also simply embed the show onto their page with a simple iframe embed code.


----------



## theturninggate (Dec 11, 2007)

If at all possible, in the interest of web-standards, avoid the iframe embed. The best way is simply to use the SWFObject.js method to place the component directly onto the page.


----------



## Fotoguy (Dec 12, 2007)

Craig M said:


> You can edit the html file after creating the slideshow and use whatever "branded" site template your client uses. You can also simply embed the show onto their page with a simple iframe embed code.


 
Hi guys. Thanks for your reply's. Embedding the code's not a problem.

With the excellent TTG Simpleviewer gallery, I know you can easily add a background image of your choice behind the photos in your gallery from within LR, thereby matching your web site design background. 

I'd like to be able to achieve the same with SSP for LR. From reading the SSP for LR forums, I believe you can only have a solid background colour in the content area behind the photos (as far as I can ascertain). I'm not sure either, if you can make the gallery content area transparent so that an existing background on a web page will show through it.

Maybe there's a workaround I'm unaware of?


----------



## theturninggate (Dec 13, 2007)

It's something that needs to be done in Flash; if the gallery isn't built to support a transparent background, then it can't be done. Most galleries avoid supporting transparencies due to spotty browser support for the feature. I know transparency was removed from one of the LRG galleries because it causes display problems in some browsers. SimpleViewer, I think doesn't use transparency, but actually uses the image file in the SWF; it's a different approach.


----------



## theturninggate (Dec 13, 2007)

SlideShowPro for LR is updated to 1.'.2. It's looking much better now, though I still prefer MonoSlideshow.


----------



## jcmedeiros (Dec 22, 2007)

jcmedeiros said:


> Hey,
> 
> Just to let you know I bought both of these products yesterday. So far they are working very nicely. I built a very simple sample gallery to test them out this AM and had a reasonably good handle on how they worked by the end of the day.
> 
> ...


As a bit of an update, I've now incorporated a SSPro Director fed flash gallery on my home page. I'm really weak when it comes to web page admin skills, so I'm thrilled to be able to maintain an up-to-date portfolio and galleries _without having to play with html code_. 

As of yet I've not assembled a representative portfolio but the hooks are already there. All I'll need to do is edit one line of html code and it's done.


----------



## mrbolano (Oct 12, 2008)

Fotoguy said:


> With the excellent TTG Simpleviewer gallery, I know you can easily add a background image of your choice behind the photos in your gallery from within LR, thereby matching your web site design background.



Do you know how to do this with TTG Simpleviewer? All I can see is a field called 'backgroundimagepath'. Where do I get the 'background image' from and what is the 'path'?

I read something about a right click function but that doesn't work for me.

Not very good with this stuff so any help would be appreciated.


----------

